# Tank mate for a 1 goldfish in a 30gal tank.



## iamdixen (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey guys, need some suggestions for a tank mate for 1 goldfish including inverts and up to how many fish. Thanks guys.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No inverts and if its a fancy goldfish you can probably get away with one more, keep good filtration and water changes.


----------



## iamdixen (Jul 19, 2011)

Well It's actually a comet goldfish, It was a souvenir from a wedding two years ago and is now 3 inches long. It used to be in a little goldfish tank but I got a good deal on a 30gal tank so i've decided to move him there. So i guess goldfish would be the ideal tank mate.


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

Take Susankat's advice, one more with a good filter and water changes. Comets get to around 12 inches.


----------

